
Many Lambda School (YC S17) “industry expert instructors” are junior devs - avancemos
CEO Austen Allred: “Our instructors have written the books and content most CS grads have studied, and our instructional design team are absolute experts at their craft.”<p>“Every Lambda School class is now 100% free until you get a job. Instructors from Stanford, Berkeley, NASA.” - Lambda School Twitter, 2017
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;lambdaschool&#x2F;status&#x2F;891340129700257796?lang=en<p>&quot;experienced industry expert instructors”
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;lambdaschool.com&#x2F;curriculum<p>————<p>Ryan Allred, former Data Science Instructor
Bootcamp grad, &lt; 4 months industry experience (internship)
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;ryan-allred-2150bb13&#x2F;<p>Brit Hemming, Web Development Instuctor, 
Bootcamp grad, 0 years non-freelance experience
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;brit-hemming-613b3551&#x2F;<p>Keiran Kozlowski, Web Dev Instructor
Lambda School bootcam grad (2019), &lt;12 months experience as engineer
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;keirankozlowski&#x2F;<p>Christina Gorton, Web Dev&#x2F;React Instructor
Bootcamp grad, Less than 2 years industry experience
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;christinagorton&#x2F;<p>Sean Chen, Web Dev Instuctor 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;seanchen1991&#x2F;
Bootcamp grad, &lt; 2 years industry experience<p>Ryan Hamblin, Computer Science Instructor
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.linkedin.com&#x2F;in&#x2F;ryanhamblin&#x2F;
Bootcamp grad,  2 years industry experience
======
iOSinSF
It's even worse. Their iOS instructors are equally questionable.

Paul Solt - No industry iOS experience. At Apple for 3 months writing test
code back in 2008. Internship at Microsoft in 2009 doing testing as well.
Taught a college course on iOS/ObjC in 2012. Indie/freelance dev since then
and now teaching iOS at Lambda.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulsolt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/paulsolt/)

Andrew Madsen - "Director of Curriculum R&D" at Lambda now but originally came
in to start up their iOS course and I hear he still steps in to lectures from
time to time. Worked at a small Mac & iOS dev shop,
[https://mixedinkey.com](https://mixedinkey.com) 2011-2016, until he left to
teach an iOS track at another bootcamp DevMountain. Independent developer
since 2006-present.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/armadsen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/armadsen/)

Ben Gohlke - Seems like he started iOS dev since 2010 and has hopped around
between a couple tech companies all in the Florida area since then until 2015
when he went to teach iOS at another coding bootcamp, The Iron Yard. Now an
iOS instructor at Lambda.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgohlke/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgohlke/)

Spencer Curtis - No formal education (that's okay) or industry experience! His
own sole experience comes from attending another bootcamp, DevMountain, for
iOS back in 2016. He mentored for that same bootcamp until leaving to be an
iOS instructor at Lambda.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencercolecurtis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/spencercolecurtis/)

Dave DeLong - The sole notable iOS instructor they've had, who's left since
then, is this guy. Worked iOS at Apple since 2010-17. Left to do iOS at Snap
for a year. Taught at Lambda for what I believe was only a few months,
definitely under a year, before now being principal iOS at WeWork. He also
happens to be the only one of the above listed that doesn't publicize he's
worked/contracted at Lambda on his LinkedIn profile lol.

Now if they could retain someone with Dave DeLong's industry experience, and
top-level experience at that, then that would be great. As is, they have a lot
of iOS indie-dev type evangelists, who are typically great people, but for the
purposes of preparing their students for current big-N type iOS best practices
& expectations of junior devs at those interviews, they really should bring on
instructor talent with substantially more industry experience.

Also unsure about bootcamps offering data science tracks so freely. One of the
top/well-connected DS "bootcamps",
[https://www.insightdatascience.com/](https://www.insightdatascience.com/),
only admits candidates with a PhD. I don't work in DS, but my peers that do
and their job postings seem to regularly emphasize a Master's or PhD education
as a requirement.

~~~
iOSinSF
Oh and their past claim to Stanford at least comes from this instructor -
Bradley Fukumoto, undergrad at Cal and M.A. at Stanford.
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brady-
fukumoto-9b800033/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brady-fukumoto-9b800033/)

Here's an outdated look at their instructor lineup. Some are still there
however. I hope they reinstate this page on their live site again but who
knows.
[https://web.archive.org/web/20190618074103/https://www.lambd...](https://web.archive.org/web/20190618074103/https://www.lambdaschool.com/company/)

